
Peer to Peer – Hone your skills by watching live coding videos - olalonde
http://peertopeer.io/
======
lordbusiness
Friendly and constructive criticism; I cannot bear to watch these because of
the horrendously bad audio. Get someone who knows how to do proper audio
recording to advise you guys!

:-)

------
GhotiFish
I personally love these style of videos, I can see myself being a regular
consumer of them. I'd pony up for a subscription...

but at an 18$ price tag for each video, I feel like that any video I get from
you would be only one video. I mean, how good of a programmer are you, really?
Eaking out some of the best of youtube? Are you sure? If your value isn't
there, where is it? Video quality? definitely not in audio... It doesn't feel
more comprehensive then anything else out there.

It reminds me VERY much of the blender series.
[http://www.blender3d.org/e-shop/product_info_n.php?products_...](http://www.blender3d.org/e-shop/product_info_n.php?products_id=134)

which is 32 bucks US, it's a pretty steep price, but there are a few things
that help justify the price, huge numbers of art assets, obvious talent,
innovative techniques on display, guides on setup, official support from
blender, and part of that money goes to blender and its development, and
blender deserves that money.

You see the contrast.

I'd be interested in a subscription if the plan is to keep making these, I'd
be interested in buying the lot if it's not, but the lot costs 72$

yikes.

------
luddypants
The problem I have with this type of lesson, and similarly kata, is that they
are always implementing some rather trivial toy example so they they can fit
the whole process into some digestible time span. This is useful, but I think
there would be a lot of value in watching a seasoned engineer at work in an
established code base rather than full end-to-end toy examples.

------
fijal
er, please don't reuse a well known term (peer to peer) to mean something
completely different, notably a centralized company

------
IkmoIkmo
The pricing feels really high. $9 per 60 minutes of content is a similar price
as watching to a $200 million dollar hollywood production, I know you can't
compare the two but it gives some perspective.

I mean if you pay $100 an hour to two people to code for 2h, with the basic
editing and setup these videos cost maybe $750. That means you can break even
(read: get paid $100 per hour per person to have fun coding) after 40 people
watch a particular video, and that just seems like such a small number.
Realistically you'd probably get a few thousand sales per video.

So in terms of costs, it seems quite overpriced. And in terms of value? Well
comparing it to university it's sort of cheap, but not by much. A typical
resident tuition fee is about $10k per year, that's 24 semester credit hours
at $420, which is typically about 15 hours of tuition which is a rate of $27
or so per hour, while here it's $9, about a third. But college tuition
involves a lot of other extras outside of those contact hours, tends to be
subsidized, has the added value of awarding the status of a degree beyond its
educational value, and is generally regarded as really expensive to the extent
that we can't speak of universal access to higher education.

Anyway all of these are just for apples/oranges comparisons for some
perspective. The better comparison would be say Team Treehouse which has 2
weeks free, then $25 monthly for access to over 1.000 videos, a development
environment, support etc... it just seems ridiculous to charge $18 PER video.
It'd be cheap as hell if it was a masterclass by experts for PhDs doing niche
Machine Learning. But I'm seeing basic projects like 'parse a calculator' or
'rank a poker hand'.

I'm sure there's a market for it. Plenty of not-so-poor people around looking
to learn how to code. But the pricing at least to me feels really high.
Undoubtedly Growing up in a free youtube / streaming / torrenting culture
definitely has shaped this perception. But more realistically, alternative
tech educational services like Treehouse that offer 100x more similarly
professional content for the same price make this seem like a poor purchase.

Beyond the pricing, love the idea.

~~~
GhotiFish
given how niech the market is for this, I think some of your numbers are
overoptimistic.

~~~
IkmoIkmo
I disagree, could you elaborate?

In terms of competition, I showed some numbers for an extremely similar
service, Team Treehouse. They both operate in largely the same niche, and Team
Treehouse is definitely the better product (better edited, well-thought out
videos, review, examinations and a development environment, all for $25
monthly for 1.000+ videos, while this offers just a single video that's less
thought-out, not edited as well and has no examination for $18).

The other numbers I posted were mostly regarding cost. And cost has no niche.
Whether you produce for a broad audience, or a niche audience, if you're in a
small conference room with an iphone-quality camera recording two dudes
working through relatively elementary programming challenges, it doesn't
matter whether that's a niche, or whether that's something extremely
mainstream to watch. The cost is going to be low. i.e. you can pay a
programmer $100 an hour, two of them, for a two-hour video ($400) plus very
simple editing, for $750, hell make it $1k if you want.

Then compare that to their pricing, and you get to something like 50 people
watching a video to break even.

In a world of online, digital education, with tons of great coding sessions on
youtube for free, I just don't think pricing an elementary coding challenge
like 'rank a poker hand' at $18 makes a lot of sense. Seems to me you're much
better off charging a few bucks and trying to get thousands of people to watch
the video instead, or price it at $18 for access to multiple videos for a
month, much like their competition which operate in a similar niche with much,
much cheaper prices for more professional content, imo. (I'm talking about an
order of magnitude more content per dollar easily, even two orders of
magnitude.)

------
dogma1138
Interesting however from the tasters seems to be quite bland and non-
worthwhile material especially for that price. I do wonder if this will catch
up and we might see the birth of "lets code" videos with developers streaming
their work on twitch.

------
eveningcoffee
I think that the price is not fair given provided information density.

I would consider actually buying these videos as the concept looks interesting
but honestly, not for near price of 20. But fiver would certainly do.

------
petercooper
FWIW, I've only seen the first one (the one with Tom Stuart) a few months ago,
but I enjoyed it.

